# Looking for somebody familiar with Lenovo/IBM CSS software.



## Replytoken (Sep 14, 2011)

Its a bit off topic, and I know finding somebody here who has intimate knowledge with Thinkvantage software may be a bit of a long shot, but an issue arose last night on my T400 regarding its Client Solution Software.  Is there anybody who has some reasonable familiarity with this software?  I would like to disable it, but Lenovo tech support was not that helpful.  I am more than happy to continue this conversation by PM since it is a bit off-topic.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## edgley (Sep 14, 2011)

If you run msconfig at the command prompt you can turn on and off what programmes start when Windows starts.
Or have  a look in Control Panel> Add / remove software and try removing it from there.


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 14, 2011)

edgley said:


> If you run msconfig at the command prompt you can turn on and off what programmes start when Windows starts.
> Or have a look in Control Panel> Add / remove software and try removing it from there.



Thanks for the tips.  There has been some concern expressed about removing CSS because it is tied into a hardware chip, and some people have had problems after removing the software if it is not done correctly.  I have disabled the chip for now, but that has caused a problem with my wireless connection. :hm:  I am not sure how invasive CSS is, but it seems to have its hand in a lot of hardware and software operations.  Very frustrating, as Lenovo, and IBM, integrate their software quite heavily into the operation of their machines.

--Ken


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 14, 2011)

Ken,

I have a new T420 which I've set up recently, whereby I disable some of the Lenovo software. If you can be more specific as to what bothers you and what you want to disable, I might be able to help you.

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 14, 2011)

Ken,

In addition to edgley's advice on using MSConfig, there is a Sysinternal Tool called "Autoruns", which gives you even more control on any startup items.

Beat


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Beat,

I, too, just set up a new T420 with Win7-64.  My older T400 is being configured for my wife to use, and we are taking the Z60t she is currently using out of active service (although it may be dedicated to a Nikon scanner that most likely will not run with Win7). I am going to try a few things tonight to see if I can "make peace" with CSS on the the T400. If not, I may PM you for more specific advice as this is a bit OT from LR. either way, Iwill try to post back here tomorrow with an update.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, after having taken a break for a day from this problem, I maanged to "make peace" with my old T400's CSS software.  I decided to leave the hardware chip deactivated in the BIOS and concentrate on creating a new wireless profile to replace the existing one that would not work with the chip deactivated.  Go figure!  I was successful in creating a new wireless profile that seems to be reliable witht he chip deactivated, so now I do not have to try and modify or uninstall the CSS software.  If for soem reason that my wife needs CSS, then all I will need to do is reactivate the chip and configure CSS.  I would love to know why the old wireless profile refused to work after the BIOS change, expecially since the new profile has the identical settings, but some things are better left alone.  Thanks for the help and suggestions.

--Ken


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 15, 2011)

Good to hear you've got it sorted out, Ken. What "Chip" are you refering to? Is it the fingerprint reading chip?

Beat


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 15, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Good to hear you've got it sorted out, Ken. What "Chip" are you refering to? Is it the fingerprint reading chip?
> 
> Beat



Hi Beat,

Its the TPM (Trusted Platform Module) chip that Lenovo uses.  I believe that it has some control over a fingerprint reader, if one is present, but it also controls other security aspects, and I just found out that it has some control over wireless connections (thus explaining my problem above).  Here is Lenovo's explanation:  http://www.pc.ibm.com/us/think/thinkvantagetech/security.html .  It now seems that I may have to re-activate the chip and software because the IT department at my wife's place of work is not happy with how it connected without it being active.  Go figure!

--Ken


----------



## b_gossweiler (Sep 15, 2011)

OK, now I know understand what you're refering to. But I don't have any experience with this software, as I don't have it installed at all.

Beat


----------



## Replytoken (Sep 16, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> OK, now I know understand what you're refering to. But I don't have any experience with this software, as I don't have it installed at all.
> 
> Beat



I had not activated CSS either on my machine when I was the only account.  The machine booted right to my desktop.  When I added an account for my wife, the default log-in was for fast-switching.  Unfortunately, that screen show the number of unread messages in Outlook, and it was not updating properly.  My "solution" to this problem was to change from fast switching to the standard log-in screen when you have multiple users, and then change back to fast switching.  I thought that this would "refresh" the Outlook message count.  Bad move!!

When I changed to the standard long-in, CSS suddenly became active and took over the log-in process.:disgusted:  There was no simple solution to de-activate the software, so tha tis why I took the course of action that I did.  It might have been possible to uninstall it, but being tied in with the TPM chip, I did not want to take a chance and make things worse.  Overall, the ThinkVantage software/hardware setup is not bad.  Its just that things are tied together in way that one never would have expected.

--Ken


----------

